# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Starb Hackethal an Prostatakrebs?

## Anonymous1

Eine interessante und in vielfältiger Hinsicht wichtige Frage.

Die bemerkenswerte Karriere von Prof. Hackethal steht außer Frage. Eine für uns PCA-Erkrankte aber sehr relevante Frage ist, ob denn Hackethal nicht doch an den Folgen seines Prostatakrebses gestorben ist. Wenn dem so wäre, würde seine Haustierkrebs-These in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.




> Hallo Volker, er gibt auf dieser unserer guten Welt viele Legenden. Eine davon ist, dass Hackethal an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist. Papier ist geduldig.





> Siehe hier. Außerdem hat Uwe Peters einmal bei der Witwe nachgefragt und bekam dieselbe Auskunft.
> 
> Ralf





> Möchte weder der Witwe, noch Uwe Peters, noch Wikipedia und auch sonst jemanden zu nahe treten. 
> 
> Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Hackethal an organischem Versagen gestorben ist. Dass er beides hatte, nämlich PCa und Lungenkrebs, kann ja sein. Es klingt natürlich für die den Thesen von Hackethal nahestehenden Methoden _(Behandlungsmethoden für Prostatakrebs)_ besser, wenn der Wortpräger Haustierkrebs - Raubtierkrebs nicht an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist. Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn der Inhalt eines Obduktionsbefundes bekannt wäre.
> 
> Dieter





> *
> Wie auch immer
> 
> *Immerhin eine ganz bemerkenswerte Karriere, die das Leben Hackethals auszeichnet. Die zusammenfassende Wikipedia-Variante hat mich auch heute noch wieder beeindruckt.


Ich glaube, zu der Todesursache von Prof. Karl-Heinz *Julius Hackethal* gibt es einiges mehr zu sagen als:

"Wie auch immer"

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Wie dem auch sei

*Hallo, Dieter,




> Ich glaube, zu der Todesursache von Prof. Karl-Heinz *Julius Hackethal* gibt es einiges mehr zu sagen als:
> 
> "Wie auch immer"
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Du hast das Thema nun konsequent in die Plauderecke verlagert, wo es deshalb hingehört, weil es in dem Thread von Winfried eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen hat. Anstatt "wie auch immer" habe ich nun "wie dem auch sei" als Überschrift gewählt. Warum nun diese kleine liebevolle Spitze?




> Zitat:
>                                                                       Zitat von *dem unvermeidlichen Hutschi* 
> _
> Wie auch immer
> 
> Immerhin eine ganz bemerkenswerte Karriere, die das Leben Hackethals auszeichnet. Die zusammenfassende Wikipedia-Variante hat mich auch heute noch wieder beeindruckt._


Ein wenig genutztes Wort "unvermeidlich". Warum Du mir aber nun indirekt einen Vorwurf machst, das ich die von Dir angezweifelte Tatsache, ob Hackethal nun an Lungenkrebs verstorben ist oder an einer anderen Krankheit mit den Worten "wie auch immer" und einer anschließenden Würdigung des Lebenslaufes von Hackethal abgetan habe, vermag ich nicht einzusehen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es heute wirklich für uns relevant sein könnte, nun herauszufinden, ob Hackethal nicht letztendlich doch an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist. Einen herzlichen Gruß aus der ebenfalls winterlichen Pfalz von Hutschi.

*"Wenn man seine Ruhe nicht in sich findet, ist es zwecklos, sie anderswo zu suchen"
*(Rochefoucauld)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es heute wirklich für uns relevant sein könnte, nun herauszufinden, ob Hackethal nicht letztendlich doch an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist


Die Hackethalschen Theorien werden bevorzugt von Leuten verwendet, welche nichtinvasive Behandlungsmethoden propagieren. Dazwischen sind viele Scharlatane. Dadurch wird meiner Meinung nach das PCa meistens zu sehr verharmlost, oftmals sogar auf unverantwortliche Art und Weise. 

Wenn Hackethal jedoch an Prostatakrebs-Folgen gestorben ist, sieht das mit der Harmlosigkeit ganz anders aus. Hackethal an Haustierkrebs gestorben? Nanu, hört sich das komisch an  :verwirrt: 

Kann ja sein, dass das für Dich nicht relevant ist.

Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Wenn man das so sieht

*Hallo, Dieter,




> Die Hackethalschen Theorien werden bevorzugt von Leuten verwendet, welche nichtinvasive Behandlungsmethoden propagieren. Dazwischen sind viele Scharlatane. Dadurch wird meiner Meinung nach das PCa meistens zu sehr verharmlost, oftmals sogar auf unverantwortliche Art und Weise. 
> 
> Wenn Hackethal jedoch an Prostatakrebs-Folgen gestorben ist, sieht das mit der Harmlosigkeit ganz anders aus. Hackethal an Haustierkrebs gestorben? Nanu, hört sich das komisch an


unter diesen Gesichtspunkten will ich gern davon abrücken, ob die Todesursache für uns PKler relevant ist oder nicht. Aber dann sollte man wohl versuchen, über welche Kanäle auch immer, die Todesursache von Hackethal mehr in die Nähe von Prostatakrebs zu bringen.

*"Es gibt keine größere Freude als die, keinen Grund zur Sorge zu haben; keinen größeren Reichtum als die Zufriedenheit mit dem, was man hat"
*(Anthony de Mello)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Alleine die Tatsache, dass der "Nichtbehandler seines Krebses" an seinem Krebs gestorben ist, oder an den Folgen seines Krebses, sollte zu denken geben. Wenn Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, Hutschi, oder für Dich nicht relevant ist: halt Dich einfach raus. Es gibt sicher Konversationsteilnehmer, die etwas mit Substanz beizutragen haben.

Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Es gibt sicher Konversationsteilnehmer, die etwas mit Substanz beizutragen haben.
> 
> Dieter


Das Substanz-Niveau von DausH werde ich vermutlich nie erreichen können (oder wollen?), aber dennoch:

Das Hackethal-Thema wird hier - ohne Sinn und Verstand - an den Haaren herbeigezogen, nur um mal wieder eine Attacke gegen die Gegner vorschneller radikaler Therapien zu reiten - die Betonung liegt dabei auf "vorschnell"! Zu diesen Gegnern gehöre ich bekanntermaßen...

Ob H. an PK oder Lungenkrebs gestorben ist, ob der Lungenkrebs ggf. eine Folge des PK war - alles völlig irrelevant. Selbst wenn er an PK gestorben wäre, dann hat diesen entweder in einer zu späten (und unheilbaren) Phase erkannt und/oder war zu stur, ihn behandeln zu lassen. Letzteres wäre im Übrigen sein gutes Recht gewesen. 

Wie auch immer: Hackethal hat viel dazu beigetragen, den Unfehlbarkeitsanspruch der Ärzteschaft zu relativieren, und er hat viel dazu beigetragen, behutsamer an den Patienten heranzugehen, anstatt sofort radikal zu operieren. Und er hat Patienten Mut zur Mündigkeit gemacht. Dieses Verdienst bleibt untrenbar mit dem Namen Hackethal verbunden.

Die sinnlosen Spekulationen von DausH über die letztliche Todesursache von H. können und werden niemanden davon abhalten, hier im Forum vor den oft vorschnellen RPE-Empfehlungen vieler Urologen zu warnen und Neubetroffenen nahezulegen, sich erst zu informieren - über ihren individuellen PK und über die einzelnen Therapieformen -, bevor sie sich entscheiden.

Sie selbst sollen entscheiden und nicht über sie entschieden werden!

Schorschel

P.S.: Angesichts der zunehmenden Ärzteverteidigung durch einige Forumsteilnehmer fehlte oben im Thread nur noch der Hinweis, dass Hackethal in der Martini-Klinik selbstverständlich bestens versorgt worden wäre, wenn es sie denn damals schon gegeben hätte.

----------


## Harro

*Warum wieder so überheblich?

*Hallo, Dieter,




> Wenn Dich das Thema nicht interessiert, Hutschi, oder für Dich nicht relevant ist: halt Dich einfach raus. Es gibt sicher Konversationsteilnehmer, die etwas mit Substanz beizutragen haben.


noch kann ich in zumindest in diesem Beitrag von Dir auch keine Substanz entdecken. Im übrigen finde ich es wirklich reichlich arrogant, wie Du glaubst herausfiltern zu können, wessen Beiträge hier irgendeinen informativen Wert haben. Vielleicht kann Monika dabei behilflich sein, dass hier etwas steht, was Hand und Fuß hat.

P.S.: Wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert hätte, wäre sicher von mir kein anerkennender Kommentar zu dem Menschen Hackethal gekommen.

*"Glück ist manchmal auch ein Augenblick der Stille"
*
(Roland Leonhardt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Das Substanz-Niveau von DausH werde ich vermutlich nie erreichen können (oder wollen?), 
> 
> Schorschel


Wie wahr. Siehe Schorschels PS:




> P.S.: Angesichts der zunehmenden Ärzteverteidigung durch einige Forumsteilnehmer fehlte oben im Thread nur noch der Hinweis, dass Hackethal in der Martini-Klinik selbstverständlich bestens versorgt worden wäre, wenn es sie denn damals schon gegeben hätte.

----------


## Anonymous1

> noch kann ich in zumindest in diesem Beitrag von Dir auch keine Substanz entdecken.


Einfach mal etwas genauer hingucken ohne Tunnelblick. Und Überheblichkeit mir vorzuwerfen..., verwechselst Du uns beide, lieber Hutschi?

----------


## Anonymous1

*Grußwort von Li Hackethal (Frau von Hackethal) am 21.2.1998 - Auszüge -* 

_...Nachträglich weiß ich, dass es schon längere Zeit Anzeichen für eine Krankheit gab...

....Seinen immer schlimmer werdenden Husten tat er damit ab, sein Vater hätte dieses Problem auch gehabt...

...Am 25. Juli 1997 habe ich darauf bestanden, dass Julius bei einem Freund seine Lunge röntgen ließ.

Er wollte mir die Diagnose verheimlichen, jedoch erkannte ich auf den ersten Blick die schreckliche Situation. Ich war so geschockt, dass ich nicht einmal weinen konnte. Julius nahm mich in den Arm und sagt: " Reg dich nicht auf, es ist ein Lungenkrebs im Endstadium"..._

- Ende der Auszüge -

An anderer Stelle schreibt Hackethal selbst im Zusammenhang mit seinem "Lungenkrebs": "Metastasen eines Prostatakrebses wären eine echte Katastrophe für meine Vertrauenswürdigkeit als Krebsarzt gewesen." 

Eine Bronchoskopie (Gewebeprobenentnahme aus der Lunge) hat er nicht machen lassen. Unter der Überschrift "Mein Wille fürs Letzte" hat er ausdrücklich festgelegt, dass er nicht von einem Kollegen mit der Bezeichnung Pathologe seziert wird. Zitat Hackethal: "_Denn ich weiß, welche Lügengeschichten über frühere Medizinkritiker unter Bezug auf Autopsie-Ergebnisse verbreitet wurden"_

Das ist die Legende vom Lungenkrebs. Mag jeder damit umgehen wie er mag, vielleicht schreibt sogar einer Wikipedia um.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,gibt es vielleicht noch etwas anders,als dieses Forum??????Ich habe am anfang gehofft,in diesem Forum erste Hilfe zu finden!Musste aber sehr schnell feststellen,das es sich um eine Mannschaft von Fachkräften handelt,die sich gegenseitig angreift und jeder alles besser weiss!!!!Es ist OK,wir sind alles betroffene,doch muss jeder alles besser wissen???
Warum muss man Seitenweise seine neuen Werte--in allen Einzellheiten--durchkauen???Gibt es auch mal etwas Positives?????Geht es uns nicht schlecht genug,das man auch die Positiven Sachen mal heraus heben kann!!!!!!!Ich wünsche mir etwas mehr Positives-denn eine positive Lebenseinstellung,wirkt sich doch auf den Krankheitsverlauf aus!!!!!
Momikamai

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo meine Liebe,



> Monikamei: Gibt es auch mal etwas Positives?????Geht es uns nicht schlecht genug,das man auch die Positiven Sachen mal heraus heben


 Doch, ich habe was positives zu berichten! Denn Heute haben sich zwei Ärzte für mich fast zwei Stunden Zeit genommen, das ist doch auch was!


> Monikamai: Musste aber sehr schnell feststellen,das es sich um eine Mannschaft von Fachkräften handelt,die sich gegenseitig angreift und jeder alles besser weiss!!!!


Liebe Monika, dieses Forum und viele Mitglieder sind fast schon 10 Jahre Bestand und nun kommst Du und meinst, es geht dir zu fachmännisch zu, mir manches auch aber man muß ob man will oder nicht! Wie sagte der Altkanzler Kohl? und die Karawane zieht weiter...

Wenn Du was nicht verstanden hast, dann frage Bitte nach aber, es steht ja schon viel erklärbares im KISP oder schau in der Suchmaschine z. B. Google nach! Und übrigens, gestritten und diskutiert wird überall, sogar im engsten Familienkreis!
Man kann so gar davon profitieren!
Mach es Gut, Helmut

----------


## Konrad

> Liebe Monika, dieses Forum und viele Mitglieder sind fast schon 10 Jahre Bestand und nun kommst Du und meinst, es geht dir zu fachmännisch zu, mir manches auch aber man muß ob man will oder nicht! Wie sagte der Altkanzler Kohl? und die Karawane zieht weiter...
> 
> Wenn Du was nicht verstanden hast, dann frage Bitte nach aber, es steht ja schon viel erklärbares im KISP oder schau in der Suchmaschine z. B. Google nach! Und übrigens, gestritten und diskutiert wird überall, sogar im engsten Familienkreis!
> Man kann so gar davon profitieren!
> Mach es Gut, Helmut


Hallo,
ich glaube, Monika hat recht und behaupte mal einfach, dass mindestens 70 % der Betroffenen  bei den hier von " Experten " verwendeten Begriffen erst mal kräftig nachschlagen müssen. Diese " Experten " sollten sich nicht gegenseitig angiften. Schreibt doch einfach eure Meinung und dies nicht immer auf Bezug von Beiträgen der " Experten " Die Betroffenen hier müssen sich eh selbst ihre Gedanken machen und dann mit ihren Ärzten entscheiden. So bin ich am besten gefahren. Für die Angiftungen wirft euch doch mit persönlichen E-Mails die Eingangspost zu, aber bitte, bitte steitet hier nicht mehr öffentlich im Forum über des Kaisers Bart ( oder seinen Bauch ).
Und den Helmut Kohl und Konsorten sollte man hier getrost weglassen. Schon immer, nicht erst seit Adolf, ist das deutsche Volk von diesen Absahnern belogen worden.
Es wäre schade, wenn dieses Forum von einigen vergiftet wird.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo, lieber Dieter,

gut, dass es den Dieter aus Husum gibt. Andernfalls müsste man ihn erfinden, wie den Südsee-Häuptling Tuiavii*), der unsere Heiligen Kühe reihenweise schlachtet, wenn auch mit umgekehrten kulturellen Vorzeichen. Der Häuptling öffnet uns Aufgeklärten die Augen, indem er den Inselbewohnern unbefangen seine Erfahrungen im fernen Europa schildert. Dem aufmerksamen Leser entgeht nicht, dass auch er einen Blinden Fleck hat. 

Deine *Vermutung*, „dass Hackethal an organischem Versagen gestorben ist“ infolge  PCa und Lungenkrebs ist so abwegig nicht, aber eben nur eine Annahme. 
Hingegen ist die Aussage „ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Hackethal an organischem Versagen 
gestorben ist“ ziemlich verwegen, sei denn Du kennst den „der Inhalt (s)eines Obduktionsbefundes“, Du Schelm, Du. :-)

In memoriam an Julis Hackethal - *heute vor 13 Jahren* habe ich ihn persönlich kennen gelernt  -  verändere ich kommentarlos die suggestive Zitatenfolge, indem ich mit der Befürchtung (im Konjunktiv) beginne:

„Metastasen eines Prostatakrebses wären eine echte Katastrophe für meine Vertrauenswürdigkeit als Krebsarzt gewesen."  ......  " Reg dich nicht auf, es ist ein Lungenkrebs im Endstadium." 


Herzliche Grüße und Glückwunsch zu Deiner 5-jährigen Überlebensphase. Mögen es noch ein paar Phasen mehr werden.

GeorgS


*) Der Papalagi, Tanner + Stählin Verlag, ISBN 3-85931-015-1
Ein amüsantes, liebenswertes Büchlein mit Wegweisern zu den „Quellen der Gelassenheit“ und hochaktuell: 
Zur Finanzkrise das Kapitel „Vom runden Metall und schweren Papier“ und zum Forum u.a. das Kapitel „Vom Orte des falschen Lebens“.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Georg,

da ich 20 Jahre jünger bin als Du, hatte ich nicht die Gelegenheit, Prof. Hackethal persönlich kennenzulernen. Ich kann mich aber noch an Fernsehsendungen erinnern, in denen er aufgetreten ist. Die Zahl seiner, und auch die der Gleichdenkenden, erbitterten Feinde war hoch. Das ist heute noch so, wie man hier im Thread erkennen kann. Man verhöhnt die Andersdenkenden, statt zu überlegen, ob und wenn ja, wo, sie Recht haben könnten.

Damals war ich eher der Meinung seiner Feinde zugeneigt, weil ich als Ingenieur stark an die Schulmedizin geglaubt habe. Ich hatte mich noch nicht mit Ärzten auseinandergesetzt, weil man als junger Mensch wenig mit diesen zu tun hat. Damals habe ich geglaubt, auch diese hätten Ausbildung und Ansichten wie ich. Wie ich später erkennen musste, war das ein Irrtum. Ärzte wissen im Gegensatz zum Ingenieur häufig nicht, sie glauben. Das mit dem Wissen ist in dieser Disziplin, allgemein anerkannt, recht schwierig. (Wobei ich darunter nicht verstehe, wie hier wöchentlich im Forum zu lesen, dass man nicht 7 Medikamente in die Reihe bekommt.) Es hat mal jemand gesagt, Medizin ist keine Wissenschaft, sondern eine Kunst. Ich interpretiere Kunst mal als Glaube an den richtigen Weg. Dann muss man Mediziner und fortgeschrittete Forumsteilnehmer auffordern, alle Glaubensrichtungen zu durchleuchten! Als bekennender Atheist bezweifle ich zwar, dass es einen Gott oder viele Götter gibt, ich schließe aber nichts aus, bevor nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.

Ganz herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Wahre Worte

*Hallo, Wolfgang aus Mannheim, seit unserem Kennenlernen am Krebspatiententag ist viel Wasser vom Neckar zum Rhein hinüber geflossen. Mit unserem Hauptproblem treten wir immer noch auf der Stelle. Ich kann noch immer kein rettendes Ufer erkennen. Wenn man diesen *Bericht* aus dem heutigen Stern als an Sport interessierter Forumsbenutzer liest, bekommt man erneut einen Einblick in die Bedeutung des Wortes Endlichkeit. *
* 
*"Von allen Sorgen, die ich mir machte, sind die meisten nicht eingetroffen"
*(Sven Hedin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

> Ärzte wissen im Gegensatz zum Ingenieur häufig nicht, sie glauben. Das mit dem Wissen ist in dieser Disziplin, allgemein anerkannt, recht schwierig. (Wobei ich darunter nicht verstehe, wie hier wöchentlich im Forum zu lesen, dass man nicht 7 Medikamente in die Reihe bekommt.) Es hat mal jemand gesagt, Medizin ist keine Wissenschaft, sondern eine Kunst. Ich interpretiere Kunst mal als Glaube an den richtigen Weg. Dann muss man Mediziner und fortgeschrittete Forumsteilnehmer auffordern, alle Glaubensrichtungen zu durchleuchten! Als bekennender Atheist bezweifle ich zwar, dass es einen Gott oder viele Götter gibt, ich schließe aber nichts aus, bevor nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.
> 
> Ganz herzliche Grüße
> Wolfgang


Hallo Wolfgang,

dann bist du wohl eher Agnostiker als Atheist, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.

Mit der Medizin ist das so eine Sache, wie ihr ja alle auch schreibt. Sie ist definitiv keine Technik und auch keine reine Naturwissenschaft, hat aber nicht nur von diesen beiden etwas. 
Ein sehr guter Freund, seit 30 Jahren praktizierender Arzt, definiert es so:
50% Wissenschaft, 50 % Zufall.
Das zeugt nicht von Selbstüberschätzung. Er hält sich auch nicht für eine  Halbgott in Weiß.

Beste Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wassermann,

jetzt musste ich mich aufgrund Deiner Antwort auch noch mit der Frage beschäftigen, was ein Agnostiker ist. Ich bin mir gar nicht mehr sicher, was ich nun bin, Agnostiker oder Atheist. Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht an Gott, halte aber trotzdem alles mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit (auch wegen der möglichen Existenz  multipler Universen) für möglich, wie grüne Männchen auf dem Mars oder, dass es eines Tages  Ärzte gibt, die Prostakrebs tatsächlich heilen, und dass so sicher, wie ein Apfel nach unten fällt, um Isaac N. frei zu zitieren.

Ebenfalls beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielleicht gibt es diese schon, aber nicht nach ein bischen Therapie, geheilt. Mit weitem Fortschritt wird es schwieriger, man muss lebenslang daran arbeiten. 

Mit Schulmedizin ist die Fahnenstange erreicht, wenn der Körper gegen die jahrelange Hochmedikation es aufgibt, kennen wir. Mit einer Spritze wird es nicht getan sein, ohne eigenen Fleiss,  keinen Preiss.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> ...man muss lebenslang daran arbeiten. ... Mit einer Spritze wird es nicht getan sein, ohne eigenen Fleiss,  keinen Preiss.


Hoffentlich wissen das auch die Schulmediziner. Und wenn ja, sagen es auch ihren Patienten. Und genau das bezweifle ich, bei den so lockeren Heilungsversprechen.

Ich wünsche viel Fieber

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich grüße zurück nach Mannheim. 




> Meiner Meinung nach ist Medizin eine Erfahrungswissenschaft. (Empirie)
> Es wird nach allen Regeln der "Kunst" probiert (siehe Studien) und die Ergebnisse hernach statistisch ausgewertet..


Beim Lottospielen, ist erst nach einer unendlichen Anzahl von Versuchen, tatsächlich jede Kombination gleich häufig gewesen.  Da muss man ganz schön lange probieren, um mit Sicherheit ein bestimmtes Ergebnis hinzubekommen. 
Ganz so schlimm, wird es in der Medizin hoffentlich nicht. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass Reagan vor 30 Jahren den Krieg gegen den Krebs ausgerufen hatte und Milliarden ausgegeben wurden, geht die Dauer in Bezug auf ein Menschenleben schon ordentlich in Richtung unendlich.




> Der Arzt hat es aber auch immer mit dem "Inneren Arzt" eines Menschen zu tun, (Immunsystem?) denn da scheint es einen Mechanismus zu geben, der Krankes Gesund machen will.


Genau dort setzt Konrad an. 




> (für die Praktiker a la Konrad:-): WER HEILT, HAT RECHT!


Mir gefällt der Spruch nicht so sehr, weil auch diese Heiler nicht jeden heilen. 

Wolfgang

----------

